# Gold leaf in FL



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Got back a week ago from Jacksonville subbing for another contractor. 565 sq. ft. of 23 ct gold. One square at a time. Took 6 days of leafing. About 5 to prep. The one on the right is who I subbed for. The other is a helper. They were polishing the gold for final insp.


----------



## hoz (Sep 27, 2010)

WOW what was the building?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That is awesome, more details!


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

Absolutely Beautiful!!

Sage


----------



## Fictitious Character (Oct 12, 2010)

Awesome looking job. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

It was a chapel in a Hospital in Jacksonville, FL.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Must be good money in God?


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

It was private money donated to the hospital as a gift. At the current gold prices, there was about $13,000 just in the leaf.


----------



## hoz (Sep 27, 2010)

Roadog said:


> It was private money donated to the hospital as a gift. At the current gold prices, there was about $13,000 just in the leaf.


And we wonder why health care is so high! That "private money" could have been used for something other than glitter.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

What do you do with the scrap???


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

hoz said:


> And we wonder why health care is so high! That "private money" could have been used for something other than glitter.


I couldnt agree more. But at around $70 a sq. ft.........I'll take it:yes:

The scraps get thrown out. Some save them for "craft" projects but in the end you would only have a few bucks of gold. Part of the cost of leaf is the process, not so much the weight.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I've done some churches in Cincinnati years ago.We had rolls of gold about 1/16 wide to run around all the stained glass windows.


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Yep. You can have the rolls cut to any size. Starts off as 4 inch sq. and goes down to 1/8 inch. Did you use oil size?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Don't remember?? that was 20 years ago


----------

